# wanting two buy custum rod



## bag limit (Jun 8, 2009)

can any one on here make me a custum jigging rod


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

sure, what are the specs you are looking for and how heavy. what is your target fish ?


----------



## FlyinEagle (Sep 27, 2009)

Check pm


----------

